# True Australian swagman Documentary, check it out!!



## searchthisworld (Dec 1, 2013)

Hey guys as i'm from Australia I thought I would share with you a documentary of a true blue aussie who has made his home on the roads of Australia for the past 30 years.

Ill add a link for the short documentary, when you go into the website were the documentary is, under index click on The Highway man Full Program.

http://www.abc.net.au/austory/specials/thehighwayman/


----------



## ByronMc (Dec 1, 2013)

damn,I forget the words to that song,will check this out later,gotta go to work now


----------



## Dmac (Dec 1, 2013)

Wow, on the road for 25 years, straight.


----------



## searchthisworld (Dec 1, 2013)

What I don't really understand is, where is he getting his food and water from? In the documentary they say he finds his food on the side of the road that people throw out of there car windows, but this would be very minimal, he would burn a lot of energy in one day with all the walking and need to replace that energy with food! he is in the middle of no where most of the time away from shops to even purchase food and he does not even have money. And water were would he get his water from, unless he stocks up on a lot of it when he reaches the small towns he visits. What do you guys think?


----------



## Matt Derrick (Dec 3, 2013)

i would guess food stamps.


----------

